# Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz (CognitiveQuiz.com)



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: INFJ

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Fe - Ni - Ne - Si - Te - Ti - Se

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.94
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.91
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.255
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.73
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.55
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||| 4.99
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.03

Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.


Here are some quick descriptions of your functions, in order of preference:

* *





The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.

The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.



From Here.

I feel like when I do these tests, I have a shoot first, introspect later kind of mentality to them. I just go by gut feeling when doing most of them and try to finish ASAP. Rarely does a statement give me pause. I feel like going by instinct in these types of things produce more accurate results, because over-thinking causes stress and makes you want to see yourself in the best light, so it affects results.

I don't know if my realignment in values last night caused a shift or something. I usually test INFP, then ENFP, then INFJ on personality tests. But, well, having a decisive J side is good anyway, since it spurs activity. I guess in a way my strong Fi compensates for my lack of movement usually.

Ah, I can't wait to be well again. I can't even go swimming now 'cos I'm sick. But at least I'm enjoying my reading.

_"When above the clouds tears in a veil of darkness hide the autumn moon,
how could there be light below among the humble grasses?"
-Kiritsubo no Mikado, The Emperor and Genji's Father_​


----------

